# The Box-o-Truth! Penetration tests



## KenpoTex (Feb 18, 2005)

This is pretty cool, just some informal testing of various calibers on sheetrock, wood, and brick (what's that bullet going to do after you shoot the dude in your living room?).  He also tests several weapons on bullet-reistant glass, and on padlocks.  Enjoy.

http://www.theboxotruth.com/


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's a few other tests. The first one is a PDF, LE test and may take a while to load:

http://le.atk.com/pdf/Pierce%20County%20Workshop.pdf

A few gelatin tests:
http://www.goldenloki.com/ammo/gel/tests.htm



Ballistics Q & A: 
http://www.fortliberty.org/military-library/ballistics-ammunition.shtml


----------



## Tgace (Feb 18, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> This is pretty cool, just some informal testing of various calibers on sheetrock, wood, and brick (what's that bullet going to do after you shoot the dude in your living room?). He also tests several weapons on bullet-reistant glass, and on padlocks. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.theboxotruth.com/


Very nice...


----------



## Tgace (Feb 18, 2005)

Who says shotguns+slugs are "old school".


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 18, 2005)

I have conducted similar tests on abandoned/ wrecked cars, and the best penetrating handgun rounds were the old "Geco-BAT" copper bullets, which are no longer made. Too bad, they had excellent expansion properties in flesh, and amazing hard surface penetration. Testing them on an abandoned 1960s era Fury 3 (car), side to side with windows rolled down, the BATS went thru the car completely.. that's two doors consisting of heavy sheet metal, tempered auto glass, door internals (?) and the inner door liner! Even 9mm, 124 grain NATO ball could not do this, until I fired some thru a Colt 9mm CAR 15 :uhyeah:  My handloads with this NATO bullet group 1 inch, (3 shot group) at 50 yards in that Colt.

I was interested to see the 45-70 515 lead bullet results in the Box-O-Truth tests. I did not expect it to exceed .308 ball results, but it did. Interesting because my handloaded, hardcast .662 round ball 12 GA slugs, (weighing + - 420 grains)  do not exceed the hard sheet metal penetration of SS 109 ball ammo. Of course that SS109/M855 is pretty impressive ammo, steel core and all that. 

I would like to see the following tests, may do the exact same tests myself sometime..

SS109 penetrators (.223)

7.62 x 54 Silvertip steel core ammo vs heavy bullet copper/lead ball

7.62 x 39 steel core Chinese ammo, the copper washed stuff

.308 AP ammo. 

30-06 black tip AP

.357 Sig

10 MM auto

.475 Wildey Survivor and .45 Wildey Survivor

.44 Magnum


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 18, 2005)

ROTFLMAO! "Don't get in any gun fights with buffalo hunters. There is no such thing as cover."


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 18, 2005)

AC, Barnes Burners were also made of copper. I think they're still around.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 18, 2005)

I knew there was a reason I liked my Remmington 870.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 18, 2005)

Tony, BATs were German made and were composed of Beryllium copper, a very hard metal, with pre stressed "petals" just like the *very soft* all copper Barnes/Cor Bon bullets. The Geco BATs will out penetrate any conventional rounds and I believe they were stopped from US importation since they would penetrate level 2 vests, in spite of being hollowpoints. They were 100% feeding since they had a plastic tip that blew off when the round was fired, because the bullet base had a tiny hole in it for the fired gas to accomplish this feat. I still have some BATs and eventually plan to pull the old bullets and reload them into fresh brass/components. 


Your fellow Hoplophile and Master of Disaster,

Steve


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 19, 2005)

Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 24, 2005)

There are a couple of new tests on the site.  Check out the one called "rags of truth."  It shows the effect that heavy clothing has on the performance of hollowpoint ammo.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 24, 2005)

No, no, no.  Don't believe non o' that internet stuff.  If it ain't in the gun magazine down to the grocery store it just cain't be true.  Besides, any fool knows the (insert weapon of choice) does it better than anything else every could.....



 :ultracool


----------

